
Most software already has a “golden key” backdoor–it’s called auto update - nbe
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/most-software-already-has-a-golden-key-backdoor-its-called-auto-update/
======
cgtyoder
Terrible article - essentially arguing that system updates are backdoors. This
is only going to scare people into being wary of applying valid OS updates,
which means missing out on critical security updates.

